# Human Growth Hormone and Cancer



## datum (Nov 23, 2021)

I think there hasn't been enough discussion on the dangers of HGH and how it can possibly increase your chances in getting cancer.

Lets hear some thoughts


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

datum said:


> I think there hasn't been enough discussion on the dangers of HGH and how it can possibly increase your chances in getting cancer.
> 
> Lets hear some thoughts


I didn't think it increased the chance of cancer, but rather that it accelerated the growth of any amount of cancer cells that may pre exist in the body?


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I didn't think it increased the chance of cancer, but rather that it accelerated the growth of any amount of cancer cells that may pre exist in the body?


That was always my understanding too, and maybe that it accelerates their growth more quickly than the body can deal with them.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 23, 2021)

I’m about to run a 6 month blast of this. The link between cancer and HGH is nowhere near established and mostly hypothesis. 

Having said that - take higher dosages for a long time and the saying goes:

“Fuck around and find out”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCH (Nov 23, 2021)

A quick synopsis........
Genetically Engineered Anti-Aging Medication (HGH) Poses Undisclosed Cancer Risks,
Warns Samuel S. Epstein, M.D.

Use of the genetically engineered human growth hormone (HGH) for anti-aging medication has become a major growth ********. Suppliers of HGH, including those offering mail order prescriptions, are proliferating on websites and the Internet. The Chicago-based seven-year-old American Academy of Anti-Aging Medicine, with over 8000 members, promotes injectable HGH in programs claiming to stop or even reverse aging, including decreasing body fat, and increasing muscle mass and bone density. However, practitioners of this burgeoning "health" ******** are either ignorant of or suppress well-documented information on the grave cancer risks of HGH medication.

HGH induces growth promoting and other effects by stimulating the liver to increase production of the natural Insulin-like Growth Factor-1 (IGF-1) whose blood levels normally decline with advancing age. However, there are numerous publications in prestigious peer reviewed scientific journals showing that elevated IGF-1 levels are strongly associated with major excess risks of colon, prostate, and breast cancers; even minor elevations are associated with up to 7-fold increased risks of breast cancer, risks almost as high as those in women carrying genes (BRCA1 and BRCA2) with the strongest hereditary predisposition. Additionally, IGF-1 inhibits the programmed self-destruction (apoptosis) of cancer cells, thus stimulating the growth and invasiveness of small, undiagnosed cancers, besides increasing the resistance of cancers to chemotherapy. For these reasons, anti-aging HGH medication, compounded by failure to explicitly disclose its grave risks, constitutes medical malpractice.

There are also growing concerns on possible risks from the use of HGH nutritional supplements, including oral sprays. It should, however, be recognized that HGH absorption from the mouth and gut is unlikely to be significant, in striking contrast to complete absorption from injectable medication. Nevertheless, nutritional HGH supplements should be phased out until it can be shown that they do not elevate blood IGF-1 levels.

HGH medication should only be used by qualified endocrinologists for highly restricted medical disorders, such as dwarfism due to pituitary gland deficiency, as approved by the FDA in 1985; anti-aging medication has never received such approval.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

JCH said:


> A quick synopsis........
> Genetically Engineered Anti-Aging Medication (HGH) Poses Undisclosed Cancer Risks,
> Warns Samuel S. Epstein, M.D.
> 
> ...


I like how they don't cite the "numerous publications".

I take articles like this with a grain of salt. I need to see the actual original study/trial/research paper, or at least see that the sources have been cited so I can review for myself.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 23, 2021)

JCH said:


> A quick synopsis........
> Genetically Engineered Anti-Aging Medication (HGH) Poses Undisclosed Cancer Risks,
> Warns Samuel S. Epstein, M.D.
> 
> ...


That was a lot of word vomit to say only use medications as perscribed.


----------



## rexwal (Nov 23, 2021)

I really think cancer is first and foremost genetically predisposed. External factors increase ones chances of getting cancer obviously, including those with no familial cancer history. I think you will be hard pressed to find any study that can accurately depict either side of the argument that HGH causes or does not cause cancer. Just like with any other disease, there are way too many factors for any study to be completely accurate. The doctors conducting a study are going to be biased for their own argument and will always twist the data to support the opinion.

In order for a study to be truly fair you would need to have hundreds of test subjects from similar lineage, age, height, weight, sex, diet and environmental factors. They would all have to be completely examined and deemed cancer free and have no other medical maladies. They would all have to have similar hormone levels as well. All of these are factors that can increase or decrease ones chance of getting cancer or other medical issues so they would need to be similar enough to make it an even playing field for all the participants.

I think the only logical assumption is that if you have rouge cells and administer HGH or IGF then you substantially increase the risk of cancer or at least increase the rate at which those cells grow. It is unlikely that these drugs cause cancer or just about everyone who has used them would be effected.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 23, 2021)

I was concerned about this myself. Increased level of IGF-1 supposedly allows the cancer to grow and spread (in a similar manner that IGF-1 allows muscle cells to grow). 

HGH increases serum IGF-1 levels but guess what else does also? Testosterone does. 

These don’t CAUSE cancer but if cancer is present it can result in worse cases of cancer, especially if it’s not known to be there.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 24, 2021)

datum said:


> I think there hasn't been enough discussion on the dangers of HGH and how it can possibly increase your chances in getting cancer.
> 
> Lets hear some thoughts


Because it doesn't increase the chances of getting a cancer. Simple as that lol


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 24, 2021)

But that's the same as if you are young simple as that.

Have you ever heard of a 25 years old man that gets cancer and survive? Rarely..because body cell reproduction is still strong and so the cancer goes at 150mph. When you are older cell regeneration is super slow and so cancer can be taken in time and cured (unless you are just unlucky or the cancer is discovered too late or it's a special one).

HGH put you in a state where if you get cancer (you will then have overdrive cancer because of the HGH) if you could find the cancer super soon and stop the HGH the problem would be unexistant because the igf will be lowering pretty fast after stopping the HGH and then you would battle with cancer as you would normally.


It's a danger? Sure! Does it brings cancer on itself? NO!



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I was concerned about this myself. Increased level of IGF-1 supposedly allows the cancer to grow and spread (in a similar manner that IGF-1 allows muscle cells to grow).
> 
> HGH increases serum IGF-1 levels but guess what else does also? Testosterone does.
> 
> These don’t CAUSE cancer but if cancer is present it can result in worse cases of cancer, especially if it’s not known to be there.


----------



## MichaelMay (Nov 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> But that's the same as if you are young simple as that.
> 
> Have you ever heard of a 25 years old man that gets cancer and survive? Rarely..because body cell reproduction is still strong and so the cancer goes at 150mph. When you are older cell regeneration is super slow and so cancer can be taken in time and cured (unless you are just unlucky or the cancer is discovered too late or it's a special one).
> 
> ...


Well, it's not that simple. Cancerous mutations do happen fairly frequently but those cells are destroyed by the immune system *unless* there are factors that increase the rate of growth of those cells.

So while true that GH or IGF-1 does not cause malignant cell mutations they can indeed increase the replication rate in such a way that it doesn't really matter, it's still the cause.

The main problem is that IGBP-3 is not increased and as is well known an increased presence of IGF-1 while IGBP-3 is low increases your risk of getting cancer.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 26, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Well, it's not that simple. Cancerous mutations do happen fairly frequently but those cells are destroyed by the immune system *unless* there are factors that increase the rate of growth of those cells.
> 
> So while true that GH or IGF-1 does not cause malignant cell mutations they can indeed increase the replication rate in such a way that it doesn't really matter, it's still the cause.
> 
> The main problem is that IGBP-3 is not increased and as is well known an increased presence of IGF-1 while IGBP-3 is low increases your risk of getting cancer.


Medical literature don't agree with you at the moment about HGH and cancer risk.


----------



## MichaelMay (Nov 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Medical literature don't agree with you at the moment about HGH and cancer risk.



I welcome your links to peer reviewed studies if you have them, I do this for a living.

From what I know there is a strong correlation between the GH-IGF signaling system with clinical, histopathological, and therapeutic parameters in cancer patients. This is for the general population, for women it's indicated in breast cancer but that research only studied that particular form of cancerous growths.

I will say that if you understand how cancers are formed, the immune response and the function of GH-IGF it is quite obvious that it will absolutely have an impact.


----------



## JCH (Dec 5, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> I welcome your links to peer reviewed studies if you have them, I do this for a living.
> 
> From what I know there is a strong correlation between the GH-IGF signaling system with clinical, histopathological, and therapeutic parameters in cancer patients. This is for the general population, for women it's indicated in breast cancer but that research only studied that particular form of cancerous growths.
> 
> I will say that if you understand how cancers are formed, the immune response and the function of GH-IGF it is quite obvious that it will absolutely have an impact.


Here ya go 
	
	



```
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16430706/
```


----------



## YaleseLing33 (Aug 23, 2022)

There is some evidence that HGH can increase cancer risk, but the data is far from conclusive. Some studies have shown an increased risk of cancer in people who use HGH, while others have not. The bottom line is that we don't know for sure if HGH increases the risk of cancer.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 23, 2022)

YaleseLing33 said:


> There is some evidence that HGH can increase cancer risk, but the data is far from conclusive. Some studies have shown an increased risk of cancer in people who use HGH, while others have not. The bottom line is that we don't know for sure if HGH increases the risk of cancer.


Excellent. Thanks for the conclusion. Oh and welcome to the UGBB. Go make an introduction post.

Does IGF-1 cause an increased risk of cancer?


----------



## justinloyd7 (Oct 4, 2022)

thank you very much all very useful ... I'm going to study


----------

